# el ámbito de la recuperación secundaria por inyección de agua....



## inglesito

Estoy un poco perdido.

  En el ámbito de la recuperación secundaria por inyección de agua también se presta soporte especializado a la selección de la calidad del agua inyectada y la predicción de la pérdida de inyectividad, con especial atención al estudio del “agriamiento” de reservorios por generación de H2S. 

Gracias.


----------



## marinax

....and your question is........


----------



## inglesito

Hi,

Well terms such as la recuperación secundaria and la predicción de la pérdida de inyectividad, and agriamiento I´m a little unsure with.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Inglesito.
Danos una idea del sector empresarial del cual proviene este párrafo: parámetros gubernamentales de potabilidad de agua... embotellamiento de agua para fines comerciales... aplicaciones del agua en la industria farmacéutica como parte del proceso de manufactura... ¿o qué?

Pregunto porque en ocasiones cada sector tiene su propia 'jerga'.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Bry

lmao.  I was just trying to figure out the exact same phrase.  We must be applying for the same translating job, cause the phrase was part of the trial.  Too funny!


----------



## FrankElBueno

Yo también. Y encontré otras secciones para traducir como frases sueltas en varias páginas web... uf..


----------



## FrankElBueno

Bueno, para divertirnos un pelín lo he intentado así:
 
In the field of secondary recovery through the injection of water specialized support is lent to the selection of the quality of water injected and the prediction of the loss of injectivity, with special attention paid to the “souring” of reservoirs per H2S generation.
 
Gracias a Google, Wikipedia y desde luego a WordReference.. 
 
Algunos comentarios?


----------



## Bry

Here's what I put, back in the day.  

"In the area of secondary recuperation by water injection, specialized support is also given to the selection of the quality of the injected water and the prediction of the loss of injectivity, with special attention to the study of the “souring” of reservoirs through the generation of H2S "
 
pretty much the same.
 
If you're trying to get that translation job, my friend who was working for them quit because, he said, they weren't serious and generally sucked.  The quote to be translated I think can be found on Repsol's webpages.


----------



## veroneu

Hi, I'm just breaking my head with the same test... and I want to find out about this agendy (linguaserve) - what does "sucked" mean? Thank you!!


----------



## rholt

they weren't serious and generally  sucked 
->  que no estaban serios y en lo general engañoso


----------



## veroneu

gracias por la traducción!! i will be careful...


----------

